# Netzteil richtig verkabeln/ be quiet straight power 11



## smokyjohn (2. März 2018)

Guten Abend, ich hätte nur eine kurze Frage hinsichtlich der Verkabelung meines neuen Netzteils be quiet straight power 11 850w. Wo muss ich den CPU Stecker im Netzteil einstecken? Es gibt dort nämlich nur PCIe Leisten ��

Die Mainboard Stecker und Sata habe ich schon verkabelt. Soll ich den CPu stecker dann einfach in einen der drei PCIe leisten stecken?


----------



## claster17 (2. März 2018)

Für sowas gibts das Handbuch.


----------



## smokyjohn (2. März 2018)

Habe ich schon gelesen, ist auch online, werde daraus aber nicht schlau, da steht nämlich nur, dass man das Motherboard zu erst anschließen soll. Das Handbuch auf Deutsch umfasst leider nur 9 Seiten


----------



## claster17 (2. März 2018)

Was glaubst du, wofür "P8/P4" steht? Wo passt der CPU-Stecker rein? So schwer ist das nicht.

Aus dem Handbuch:


> Nun stecken Sie den 12V-P4 oder P8-Stecker für die CPU in die vorgesehene Buchse auf dem Mainboard.


----------



## smokyjohn (2. März 2018)

Ich bin leider ein Neuling und habe Angst etwas falsch zu machen. Will auch nicht, dass etwas verbogen wird, wenn ich es versuche einzustecken und es nicht passt. Konstruktive Informationen wäre also hilfreicher.


----------



## smokyjohn (2. März 2018)

Ok, aber wo ist der 8Pin auf diesem Netzteil? Ist das PCIE Pin8/4?
Soll ich einfach solange probieren, bis eine Buchse passt? Was passiert, wenn ich es in die falsche PCIE stecke oder ist das egal?


----------



## claster17 (2. März 2018)

Ich habe dir bereits ganz konkrete Hinweise gegeben.

Das Netzteil ist eindeutig beschriftet und die Stecker sind idiotensicher (ohne Gewalt). Der CPU-Stecker kann nicht mal im PCIe einrasten. In welchem der verbleibenden Stecker passt er dann wohl rein? Meinetwegen zähl die Pins durch und schau dir die Form der einzelnen Pins an.


----------



## smokyjohn (2. März 2018)

Ok, dann passt er in die unteren der Leisten 1 und 2 (von links betrachtet) oder? Warum macht man für die CPU zwei mögliche Anschlussmöglichkeiten, wenn ja nur eine genutzt werden kann, dass verwirrt mich etwas?

Aber danke trotzdem, tut mur Leid, wenn ich eine doofe Frage gestellt habe


----------



## claster17 (2. März 2018)

Du fragst zu viel und probierst zu wenig. So lange du beim Zusammenbau keine Gewalt anwenden musst, muss das auch so. Wenn es nicht passt, dann soll es auch nicht passen. Alle Stecker (bis auf Front-LED und -Schalter) sind eindeutig kodiert und können nicht mal verdreht eingesteckt werden.

So manches Mainboard bietet für besonderen Bedarf (z.B. 500W fressender übertakteter 18-Kerner oder Extremübertaktung bis über 1000W) 2x 8-Pin.


----------



## evilgrin68 (2. März 2018)

Wenn du das Netzteil hinlegen würdest so das die Schrift lesbar ist... Obere Zeile = Obere Buchse, Untere Zeile = Untere Buchse... Wo ist da das Problem?

Und warum das Netzteil meherere Buchsen hat? Na weil es wahrscheinlich für deinen Rechner vollkommen überdimensioniert ist.

Und auf Seite 37 des Handbuches sind, so finde ich, alle Kabel sehr gut erklärt.


----------



## Jeretxxo (2. März 2018)

Weil beide genutzt werden können?
Du hast einen festen P8 Anschluß und einen flexiblen P4+4 Anschluß (EPS Anschlüsse) und einige hochpreisige Mainboards benötigen eben genau beide EPS Anschlüsse, ggf werden darüber weitere Chips auf dem Board mit Strom versorgt oder aber um der CPU mehr Strom zur verfügung zu stellen.

Wenn du nur einen davon auf deinem Mainboard hast, dann nimm einen von dem Netzteil, egal ob den zweigeteilten oder den einfachen.

Ganz am Ende des Handbuches steht doch auch alles zusammen mit ner Schematischen Zeichnung.

Die Anschlüsse die du brauchst sind die Anschlüsse die mit P4/P8 beschriftet sind, irgendwie erübrigt sich eigentlich auch die Frage weil genau die selbe Beschriftung auch auf den entsprechenden Kabeln steht, am Kabelende.


----------

